# The dos' and the don'ts of the Goat Business



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So any tips you seasoned breeder want to share with us newbies?
Anything we should avoid/make sure of doing when purchasing or selling a goat? 
Maybe something we should be aware of during breeding and kidding season, and neat things to make these events simpler and easier to organize? 
Contracts, things we should include in our Sales info, how we should prep our animals before selling and maybe what we should check before buying? 
*note, if this has been posted before, please delete*
But I am looking forward to what you call tell us! :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When you sell a goat, you should have a contract that states that the goat is in good health when it leaves your property (and make sure that is a true statement), but you can't guarantee it after it leaves your property. Also, that you are available to answer questions, etc. I always give the fiascofarm website for info, as that is what I use, in addition to the Goat Spot, etc. 

Beware of folks that want to make payments, I guess it's OK, but if I did it the goat would stay with me until fully paid.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Make sure if you have someone that put a deposit on a kid, that they pick it up immediately. In dairy goat most of the time, when you purchase a kid, you don't wean it for the new owners. Many people will wait MONTHS before picking up a kid if they know you can grow one well. I charge a late fee, usually a couple bucks a day if the kid isn't picked up within 4 weeks of age. When purchasing animals, always check teat numbers, color patterns (if your breed depends on color), pedigrees, and structure!! Many people just buy for the name and don't take the goat into serious conformation consideration. If you are a hesitant first buyer, take someone that knows goats with you. One more thing, never be shy to put your hands on the animal to feel for structure, there isn't anything wrong with evaluating an animal infront of breeder, most will appreciate it! (I'm speaking from a dairy goat perspective by the way)

Happy goating!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

make sure not to "guarantee" a goat bred when selling unless an ultrasound is done-same way when buying-we have paid more for does supposed to be "bred"-just to find out they weren't...

Before a goat leaves our property-their feet are trimmed, they have their shots, and they are wormed-If they do not look healthy and are up to weight-we do not sell them-no matter how much the buyer wants them-We had a doe that we had just weaned kids off of-and her weight was below what we would like-the buyer got upset that she couldn't get the goat THEN...I would rather wait.....than to have a call a week later saying the goat died, and that we sold an unhealthy animal.

We have our sales policy on our site-and stick to it-haven't had any problems...yet...


----------

